
US Weighs New Trade Action Against China, Over Curbs on US Tech Companies - tristanj
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-is-examining-ways-to-retaliate-against-chinese-restrictions-on-u-s-tech-companies-1523910784
======
fspeech
Why should China care if Alibaba can not expand in the US? It is largely owned
by non-Chinese investors.

------
tristanj
Non-paywalled link: [http://archive.is/xbcSB](http://archive.is/xbcSB)

